# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  Resize chart data label

## donesquire

Hi, I have chart data labels that are displaying as one line in Excel but
push over into two lines when paste/linked into a PowerPoint slide.  Is there
some way to force the labels to stay on one line?  And as a general matter,
is it possible to manipulate the size of the box containing the data label at
all?  I can select it but can't seem to resize manually.  I also looked for
info on this in VBA help but couldn't find anything.

Any help would be appreciated.

Kind regards,
Don

----------


## Jon Peltier

Don -

You cannot resize a data label, an axis title, or a chart title, even
though it looks like a real text box with eight little resizing handles
when it's selected. This is the case manually and programmatically (VBA).

A common workaround is to remove the pseudo textbox with a real textbox.
The easiest way to get a textbox into the chart is to select the chart's
plot area or chart area and just start typing. Whatever you type will be
placed into a newly created textbox in the middle of the chart, ready
for you to format and position. To link a new textbox to a worksheet
cell, select the chart (as before), type the equals key, then select the
cell. The formula bar shows the cell link, =Sheet1!$A$1.

- Jon
-------
Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
Peltier Technical Services
Tutorials and Custom Solutions
http://PeltierTech.com/
_______


donesquire wrote:

> Hi, I have chart data labels that are displaying as one line in Excel but
> push over into two lines when paste/linked into a PowerPoint slide.  Is there
> some way to force the labels to stay on one line?  And as a general matter,
> is it possible to manipulate the size of the box containing the data label at
> all?  I can select it but can't seem to resize manually.  I also looked for
> info on this in VBA help but couldn't find anything.
>
> Any help would be appreciated.
>
> Kind regards,
> Don

----------


## donesquire

Jon,

This workaround is fine for us.  Thanks very much for your help.

Kind regards,
Don

"Jon Peltier" wrote:

> Don -
>
> You cannot resize a data label, an axis title, or a chart title, even
> though it looks like a real text box with eight little resizing handles
> when it's selected. This is the case manually and programmatically (VBA).
>
> A common workaround is to remove the pseudo textbox with a real textbox.
> The easiest way to get a textbox into the chart is to select the chart's
> plot area or chart area and just start typing. Whatever you type will be
> placed into a newly created textbox in the middle of the chart, ready
> for you to format and position. To link a new textbox to a worksheet
> cell, select the chart (as before), type the equals key, then select the
> cell. The formula bar shows the cell link, =Sheet1!$A$1.
>
> - Jon
> -------
> Jon Peltier, Microsoft Excel MVP
> Peltier Technical Services
> Tutorials and Custom Solutions
> http://PeltierTech.com/
> _______
>
>
> donesquire wrote:
>
> > Hi, I have chart data labels that are displaying as one line in Excel but
> > push over into two lines when paste/linked into a PowerPoint slide.  Is there
> > some way to force the labels to stay on one line?  And as a general matter,
> > is it possible to manipulate the size of the box containing the data label at
> > all?  I can select it but can't seem to resize manually.  I also looked for
> > info on this in VBA help but couldn't find anything.
> >
> > Any help would be appreciated.
> >
> > Kind regards,
> > Don
>

----------


## jndreece

Any way to link the textbox to a position on the series?

----------


## arlu1201

jndreece,

This thread is nearly 7 yrs old.  You are not likely to get a reply.  Its better you create a new thread.

----------

